# Looking for remote position or office/facility based in Tampa Metro.



## cbussey (Jun 17, 2008)

I am currently looking for a position in the Tampa Metro area, however I am also interested in remote positions as well. I have been certified for 3 years and have experience in cardiology coding as well as extensive e/m coding as I have been working for a local hospice organization in Pensacola for the past two years.  I also have Medicare/Medicaid, and commercial insurance billing experience.  It has proved difficult because we are looking to relocate in July, but I would like to have a job first.  I am available to travel for interviews, etc.  Does anyone have any information?  All help is appreciated.


----------

